# 1977 ww horse trailer wood floor.



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Quality pressure treated lumber in the same size width & thickness as you remove.
You cut to length the piece of wood, but the thickness needs to be as exact as possible to fit the floor channel properly.
If possible the same size widths so you can duplicate what is there and you know works and fits right.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Pressure treated pine is the most economical. Many trailers had hardwood originally, especially the older ones like you're working on. Replacing with hardwood is ideal, but you'll find the cost spirals northward, so that's a call you'll have to make when it comes time to buy the lumber.

When you're placing the new lumber in the trailer make sure you pay attention to any natural arches, knots, etc. Arches should be placed facing DOWN (as well as knots if possible, secondary) to ensure that water and urine doesn't collect, but instead runs off - if you put the wood the wrong way with a natural arch facing up it creates a place for liquids to collect and sit which in turn will rot out your new floor prematurely. Try your best to find boards with no knots at all for that matter as they are generally a weak spot and will be the first place to rot. This can be difficult though so if you have to get something with knots, make sure they're as small as possible - It depends on the length of your trailer and the boards required. 

Also be sure when at all possible to leave enough of a gap between boards to allow drainage as well...boards will shrink a little naturally as they dry out as well which can lead to a bit of a natural gap opening up, but don't fit them so tight as to prevent that.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I used 2 X 6 rough sawn oak and painted it with linseed oil to waterproof it a little. I'd rather spend more money going overkill on the flooring than have to worry about it.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I would go with treated lumber. My 4 horse stock BP is 19 yrs. old and still has the original wood in it. It is still solid. Main thing is to remove the mats and power wash it out about every 3-4 months. I wished the outside looked as good as the floor. It's steel. :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pressure treated lumber and then seal it with Thompson's Water seal.


----------

